# i love to draw!! will draw horse for you!!



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

hello i'm 16 and love to draw horse i want to work more on them will love to draw horses and will even mail the sketch to you if you need me too. Would only need to pay for shiping other wise will take a pic and post it. 


don't have any of my drawing here. will put one up tomarrow


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey can you draw sonador? I'm still working on the one of misty for yah.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

yeah no poblem yay i have another horse drawing project haha.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

heres the one i did of misty


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd love a drawing of my girl


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Could you draw Pumpkin for me?


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

this is one from a different angle. Use wichever one works. thanks!!!


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

heres sonador!!! i love it i'm kinda a cartoony drawer. hope you like it.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

her is horselover4ever's horse sketch for her.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Could you do one of Jerry? There are pictures of him in "My Barn" if you don't want to draw the one of my avatar.

Thanks!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Love 'em! Especially the "catoony" one- FANTASTIC!!


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

Its so pretty! thank you so much.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

your welcome.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

angelwithoutwings54's horse drawn i did my best and had fun drawing it. hope you like it let me know if you want the drawn copy.


----------

